# First day on the farm



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Today I took Riot out to explore the farm. She had a blast meeting all the new animals.

Here is the jealous crew in the dog runs








Monsoon saying hi to his new girl








Kaos my 11 year old male showing her the ropes








Watcha dooooing?








Ya lookin at me, tough guy?








I'm sorry, your boss!








cuz I'm cute!
































What are those! they look cooool








You ever have the feeling your being watched?








OMG SHE'S GONNA EAT ME! LET ME OUT








After the chicken tried to eat poor Riot, she came in side and crashed!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww

Looks like she had a wonderful time. She is beautiful!!

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

all your dogs look great as always.

riot is very cute, how old is she now?

love the the pics with the chickens and the one with kaos.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pics! Whos boss is the best lol!


----------



## spnall4 (Feb 12, 2009)

Love the pics....Great job on your Dogs they all look amazing. Riot sure is a looker!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Awwww what great pics!


----------



## GBandy (Apr 10, 2009)

She's a doll Lisa! Great, I'll be going through puppy withdrawls for at least a week, after looking at those...


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

very nice pictures, what a cutie. all your dogs look beautiful!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

woah all your dogs are gorgeous..I had no Idea. I knew tempest was a looker but I had never seen Monsoon. Riot is very very cute... Glad to see she didnt get eaten...


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

THAT IS THE CUTEST PUPPY ALIVE!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

awesum dog...like the captions, reminds me of MAD tv sketches...,i must b blowd***


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

awhhh!!! shes beautiful!!!! shes sure gonna be a head turner!!!


----------



## Rampage_Cara (May 23, 2009)

I love your yard set up!


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

she sure is a cutie pie


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

LMAO i love that picture of her giving your boy the stank eye!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

She is so cute!!!!!! I like the pic of her sniffing Kaos's teeth while he is growling.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

NEELA said:


> LMAO i love that picture of her giving your boy the stank eye!


HA, I know, now we call her the master of the stank eye!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i think its time for some new pics!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Awwww, Riot is a cutie pie, that face of hers is soo precious. I really love your kennels, very nice and clean looking. I seen that you had some barred rocks, we just got some and I can't wait till they can start laying.  Great pictures and thanks for sharing.


----------



## d0r2kdafullest (Jan 8, 2009)

WOW CUTE LIL PUP U GOT THERE AND MONSOON IS HE UR BLACK RIPPED PITTY????????????????? HE'S MY DOG'S NEW IDLE!


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

soooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!! I love her, you didn't really plan on keeping her after you posted those cute pics of her did you???


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

d0r2kdafullest said:


> WOW CUTE LIL PUP U GOT THERE AND MONSOON IS HE UR BLACK RIPPED PITTY????????????????? HE'S MY DOG'S NEW IDLE!


Monsoon is sort of blue with red highlights. He is a very interesting color. Thank you for your compliments he is the corner stone of my kennel, we have big plans for him.


----------



## d0r2kdafullest (Jan 8, 2009)

whos the black pitty running through the blue tunnel? on your sig's website???????

that one just shocked n awed me n gave me a jaw dropper. is that monsoon as well?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

No that is his daughter Tempest.
This is Monsoon Monsoon
This is his daughter Tempest Tempest
This is his daughter from another litter Typhoon
Typhoon
And his son Hurricane
Hurricane

I know the blue dogs can get confusing! lol


----------



## d0r2kdafullest (Jan 8, 2009)

Monsoon still looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so jealous, whoever owns Tempest BE VERY FRIGGIN PROUD!

and tempest is a NICE looker. 

and typhoon looks very beefy.

great Line with Monsoon. I'm really happy to see your dogs! THEY ARE SO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah typhoon is the same size as tempest just build different. Typhoon does have AST in her Dam's ped so that is why she is bulkier. Tempest is 100% APBT 
Thank you for the compliments I love my dogs! lol


----------

